# Is it just me : c5 & autobahn dissapoints



## zepp85 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hey guys, just trying to establish if anyone else is disappointed with wheel protection products.? Or if I'm doing something wrong? Or even just expecting too much ? 

I've now tried c5 and autobahn, both regarded as best in there category (sealant & wax) . And both I've been left disappointed with. 

With the c5 I applied to a refurbd set of alloys, wiped down with ipa, applied with supplied pads and then removed/buffed immediately . I found it left a great finish, and beaded brilliantly! Thehe first couple washes after all I needed was a power wash to clean , perfect ! But after 3-4 washes this started to drop quickly. 

I then sold the car and now have white alloys which I thought I better protect up to keep easy to clean. So I thought I'd try autobahn as I can top it up very few months without costing £27 a time. I applied wolfs de-con to the wheels, tardis, then sv cleaner fluid. I then applied the autobahn, first of all it was very hard to see where I had applied , and without being able to get the wheels off was a right pain to do the inner rims . But again left a nice finish when buffed . 

So today I had an hour drive so stopped at the power wash on way home, and gave the wheels a good blast, and not happy again, still a Good bit of dirt on them and didn't appear to even be beading ! 

Feeling a little deflated after so much prep and effort put into them . 

Any tips , any other similar experiences ? 

Cheers


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

You have to remember the alloys takes serious abuse from super hot brake dust so anything is going to have a hard time protection your alloys.I have tried lots of sealants and waxes on my alloys and I have found the best performing for me if FK 1000p and Collinite 476.


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Agree with the c5 comment, lasted around 5-6 washes. 

In all honesty I can't be bothered to go through all the prep work for C5, so will go back to the ol colly 845.


----------



## zepp85 (Jul 8, 2010)

Alpina-d3 said:


> Agree with the c5 comment, lasted around 5-6 washes.
> 
> In all honesty I can't be bothered to go through all the prep work for C5, so will go back to the ol colly 845.


Exactly my thinking ! If it lasted 6months-1year then yes well worth it. And it's not cheap either! But the effort I put in just doesn't seem to get rewarded like it does when u spend ages on the body work prepping and laying a nice wax or sealant !


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ive never used a specific wheel sealant.I have that many waxes Ive never seen the point.I just stick some wax on them every month.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

PugIain said:


> Ive never used a specific wheel sealant.I have that many waxes Ive never seen the point.I just stick some wax on them every month.


Yeah or use Zaino ClearSeal thats even easier to keep topped up spray wipe and walk 

Autobahn is good but as someone else said I too have never seen any wheel seal or wax last more than 4-5 washes.


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

My car takes some serious abuse and nanolex Pro (The new one) was great. Lasted a year, then i decided to strip it down anyways.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i have had my c5 on for 5 months now, and its still like new, pressure washer, no products and the wheels come up like first application.

must not have bonded properly to your wheels.

i havent tried autobahn


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have Blackfire All Metal Sealant on mine and it seems great. Bottle says 6 months protection. PB says this stuff has a "bulletproof level of protection".


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

I have tryed all sorts of wheel waxes sprays etc none seem to do as they say


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

phillipnoke said:


> I have tryed all sorts of wheel waxes sprays etc none seem to do as they say


Have you tried Blackfire AMS or Planet Polish WSAS as these both do as they say. :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

i have put opti seal x2 and then autobahn x2 on mine so could not really say tbh


----------



## r35id3nt (May 9, 2011)

MEG's Deep crystal carnauba wax still going good after 4 washes for me, and my last journey consisted of a 400mile round trip on Monday, then sprayed with the works jet wash last night and they gleaming and still beading


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

C1 or opti coat is allowed on wheels?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Z2 worked best for me. Poorboys was shocking.

I stopped using a sealnt and decided just to clean my wheels like normal. Only take 15 minutes with a decent wheel brush.


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

gally said:


> Z2 worked best for me. Poorboys was shocking.
> 
> I stopped using a sealnt and decided just to clean my wheels like normal. Only take 15 minutes with a decent wheel brush.


+1

as long as they're washed often there's no need for any protection IMHO.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

ronwash said:


> C1 or opti coat is allowed on wheels?


yes, perfectly fine.



gally said:


> Z2 worked best for me. Poorboys was shocking.
> 
> I stopped using a sealnt and decided just to clean my wheels like normal. Only take 15 minutes with a decent wheel brush.


kev.. dont be daft.. get some c5 on there.. really is genius stuff.


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

gally said:


> Z2 worked best for me. Poorboys was shocking.
> 
> I stopped using a sealnt and decided just to clean my wheels like normal. Only take 15 minutes with a decent wheel brush.


+1 poorboys was a disappointment. Just use WC brake duster now and a good brush. Don't bother with any sealents as brake dust a 300•c is just gonna burn right thru what ever you put down anyway.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

brake dust is between 230-300 degrees.. gtechniq c5 withstands upto 300 degrees centigrade.

so its not just gonna burn right through it.


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> i have had my c5 on for 5 months now, and its still like new, pressure washer, no products and the wheels come up like first application.
> 
> must not have bonded properly to your wheels.
> 
> i havent tried autobahn


Same here . C5 still working like new :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine is a great wheel sealant. It does exactly what it says on the tin and DOES last 3 months between applications. Wheel cleaning is so easy after using it and is very reasonably priced.:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Normal wax (collonite 845, 476 etc) failed after a few months and hand washes with a wheel mitt.

Nanolex rim sealant failed after around 6 washes and a 3-4 months

I doubt C5 will last longer.

i give up with it all,


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

I can't help thinking something is wrong with your c5 application as a colleagues jeep was protected a year ago now and just gets a pressure wash from time to time and the wheels come up a treat. I'm pretty sceptical of sealents that offer more than I consider reasonable for a sealent but C5 has delivered in my eyes.


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

there are a few variables to why sealant ma not last on some cars.

one thing to take into consideration is driving styles, just like tyre durability.

if your cruising the motorways then the likely hood is you arent braking a lot, reducing brake dust.
if youre stop - starting through town you brake a lot creating more dust. 

wheel seal will last a lot longer on someones car doing 600 miles a week up and down the country on motorways than on someones car doing 600 miles a week visiting clients in cities and towns.

also consider the car. some cars fry brakes regular, even from light braking, due to weight shift and brake balance.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

you only got 1-2months out of C5? must have been incorrect prep work or application. my dad has had C5 that i applied on his wheels now since last august and it's only just starting to fade, but still easy to clean! there have been plenty of people who have said it's still going strong well after 6 months.


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

gally said:


> Z2 worked best for me. Poorboys was shocking.
> 
> I stopped using a sealnt and decided just to clean my wheels like normal. Only take 15 minutes with a decent wheel brush.


+1 to that, most of the time I can get away by a weak dilution of wheel cleaner or APC because the car is cleaned regularly.


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

I haven't tried C5 yet, but Autobahn is NOT meant to last very long on wheels...it will be gone after a first wash, as this particular wax is carnauba based, which simply "melts off" with heat...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that autobahn contains PTFE and polishedbliss consider the durability to be very high on their site...


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> I'm pretty sure that autobahn contains PTFE and polishedbliss consider the durability to be very high on their site...


certainly does and as for lasting one wash i have washed mine beyond 10 times and it is most definitely still there? :lol:


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

bero1306 said:


> I have Blackfire All Metal Sealant on mine and it seems great. Bottle says 6 months protection. PB says this stuff has a "bulletproof level of protection".


You're using this on bare metal wheels or lacquered wheels? The name suggests it's designed for use on bare metal.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Car Key said:


> You're using this on bare metal wheels or lacquered wheels? The name suggests it's designed for use on bare metal.


ive seen PB use it on various types of wheels and metal trim etc. pretty sure Rob @ gleam machine uses it too..


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I just use Opti Seal once a month. 3 or 4 spritz per wheel and wipe over, no buffing.

I don't really bother with the backs as you can't really see through the holes anyway.


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Jetseal working for me. A nice finish and soooo easy to apply, sorted. :thumb:

I have been tempted by the durability claims of c5, but tbh if it's a faff to apply I probably won't bother. Not because it's not a good product, I just don't have the time. I know where I am with the Jetseal, clean 'em, dry 'em and whack it on


----------



## Pat172 (Oct 26, 2008)

Alpina-d3 said:


> Agree with the c5 comment, lasted around 5-6 washes.
> 
> In all honesty I can't be bothered to go through all the prep work for C5, so will go back to the ol colly 845.


im with you - ive tried everything possible, from cheap to expensive and it never lasts - maybe we expect to much :wall:

my final try is Smartwax Rim Wax - if that doesn't work im going to take my wheels off and drive on my hubs :wave:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Pat172 said:


> maybe we expect to much :wall:


or more likely you apply it wrong..

i've had c5 on mine for over 60 washes.. used, tfr, citrus snowfoam, wheel cleaner, shampoo, tardis, iron x

the coating is still there... so if your not getting more than 6 washes.. your doing it wrong.


----------

